# alternative zu webcam xp



## tropenfrucht (25. März 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Porgramm, dass auch wie WebcamXP Text&Bilder in das Webcambild einfügen kann und umsonst ist?

LG
tropenfrucht


PS: Wusste nich so wirklich in welches Forum es sollte, hat ja immerhin indirekt was mit HTML zu tun.


----------

